# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  "Upalimo svijece, ovdje umire demokracija!"

## lucky day

ne znam smijem li ovu informaciju staviti ovdje,pa ako se moderatorice ne slazu neka brisu....




> U ponedjeljak 29.5.06. u 20,30 h odrzati akcija paljenja svijeca uz granicu parcele crkve u parku Travno. Parcela je ogradjena i postavljeni su kontejneri za gradjevince. Bilo bi divno da se okupi sto veci broj svih nas, kako bi bilo sto vise svijeca, jer ce to biti efektna snimka. Zato vas molim da stavite ovaj na svoje mailing liste, kako bi informacija stigla do sto vise osoba. 
> Akcija se zove "Upalimo svijece, ovdje umire demokracija!"

----------


## Lutonjica

ne vidim kakve to veze ima s tematikom ovog foruma.

----------


## apricot

Lucky, ovaj citat, izvučen iz konteksta i kronologije... mnogima nije značio ništa doli poziva za zajedničku fotografiju.
Zato smo topic otključali, stavljam linkove kako bi oni koje zanima detaljnije vidjeli o čemu se radi i pišem kratak sažetak:

U novozagrebačkom naselju Travno, počinje izgradnja crkve, unatoč protivljenju brojnih građana.
Naime, građevina će zauzeti dosadašnji prostor parka/igrališta/zelene površine tako da su se građani organizirali i potpisivali peticiju za dislokaciju objekta, petstotinjak metara zapadnije, na prostor dosadašnjih divljih vrtova.
Međutim, kako je objekt već prije dobio Lokacijsku, a poslije i Građevinsku dozvolu te ušao u najnoviji GUP, stanovnici nisu uspjeli u svojemu naumu.

http://www.nacional.hr/articles/view/21475/

http://www.vecernji.net/newsroom/reg...59324/index.do

http://www.vjesnik.hr/Html/2005/10/1....asp?r=zag&c=1

----------


## lucky day

ajd super!

----------


## Mukica

ima i ovo: *Rodina podrška građanskoj inicijativi "Travno - Moj Kvart"*

----------


## anki

po meni je to sramota! 
ne znam koliko ljudi poznaju travno, ali ta livada je blagodat tog kvarta; ogromna zelena površina okružena kućama; škola, vrtić, osigurano od prometa. i umjesto da se uredi i ogradi dio za djecu (problem je veliki broj pasa), netko pametan se sjetio graditi ni manje ni više nego crkvu  :shock: . i to pod opravdanjem da svaki kvart mora imati crkvu. da ne spominjem da u krugu od 1km postoje još barem dvije. 
i onda se crkva pita zašto se ljudi udaljavaju....

----------


## apricot

istina, crkva u Travnom će biti ne "šaka u oko" već boksačka vreća u oko.
da ne kažem da će blokirati pogled iz vrtića Travno 1, da će se stvoriti mračni bedem...

Ja znam gdje ću biti večeras...

----------


## anki

a s druge strane mamutice ona sramota od divljih vrtova, stračare, travurda i šikara.... kak je to žalosno....i to bu tak ostalo na sramotu gradskih vlasti..
dobra mi je ova izjava crkve da će se djeca moći igrati u njihovom dvorištu...moš si misliti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anki

bome bumo i mi došli!  :Mad:

----------


## kinder

svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje .....

a ja mislim isto kao anki i apricot   :D !

----------


## ms. ivy

s iskona:

Crkva DA, u parku u Travnom NE!

----------


## lucky day

kako je bilo?

----------


## aleta

ne znam kako je bilo, ali željela bih primijetiti da ta središnja livada u Travnom uopće, ali uopće nije nikada bila mjesto dječje igre, nego carstvo pasa. anki je primijetila da bi je trebalo "ograditi i urediti dio za djecu". ne bi li možda bilo logičnije da se ogradi i uredi dio za pse, a sve ostalo ostane za ljude... mislim, nije mi jasno zašto se ovakav prosvjed nije organizirao i prije, ali možda pod nazivom: Upalimo svijeće, ovdje umire građanska kultura. Nije tamo mjesto ni crkvi, zbog urbanističkih razloga. Ali kakvi su sad to licemjerni navodi da se tamo igraju djeca?

----------


## apricot

živjela sam u Travnom punih 26 godina.
i igrala se na toj livadi.
i moje dijete se sada igra na toj livadi: sa sjeverne strane joj je vrtić i malo igralište sa ljuljačkama, toboganom, pješčanikom i klackalicom.

istina, postoji problem pasa, ali ako bi se crkve gradile na svakoj livadi kojom, umjesto djece, vladaju psi... Zagreb bi postao aglomeracija sakralnih objekata. I nikakvih drugih.

----------


## Mukica

pa kaj je istina  :shock:  :shock:  da se skupilo samo 200 ljudi od ONOLIKOG broja stanovnika
pa 200 ljudi zivi samo u jednom ulazu mamutice
nemrem vjerovat

----------


## yaya

[quote="aleta"]mislim, nije mi jasno zašto se ovakav prosvjed nije organizirao i prijequote]

Prosvjedi jesu bili i prije, organizirano je ne jedna već nekoliko akcija, lobiralo se ispred Gradske skupštine kako bi se park izuzeo iz amandmana za izmjenu GUP-a jer se graditi moglo tek ako se izmijeni GUP, što je naravno i učinjeno, podnesena je ustavna tužba građana radi kršenja i nepoštivanja procedura, i jedino što je ljudima preostalo je zapaliti svijeće i barem tako još jednom izraziti svoje neslaganje s početkom gradnje na jedinoj uređenoj zelenoj površini u kvartu iako su postojale puno prihvatljivije lokacije.

----------


## aleta

> živjela sam u Travnom punih 26 godina.
> i igrala se na toj livadi.
> i moje dijete se sada igra na toj livadi: sa sjeverne strane joj je vrtić i malo igralište sa ljuljačkama, toboganom, pješčanikom i klackalicom.
> 
> istina, postoji problem pasa, ali ako bi se crkve gradile na svakoj livadi kojom, umjesto djece, vladaju psi... Zagreb bi postao aglomeracija sakralnih objekata. I nikakvih drugih.


i ja.  :Smile:   možda smo se i skupa igrale u pješčaniku. no, djeca se igraju u tom parkiću, na livadi ne. kakav je sad to zaključak da bi se crkve trebale graditi na svakoj livadi kojom, umjesto djece, vladaju psi... gdje sam ja to rekla? mene samo fakat živcira što se već 30 godina pušta cucke da istjeraju djecu i nitko ništa. zato i samo zato mi je sad ova akcija licemjerna. a stojim iza toga da ni crkvi tamo nije mjesto.

----------


## apricot

ma nije to išlo tebe!
išlo je onih koji su odlučili "50 godina mraka" nadoknaditi sakralizacijom države.

ne želim pokretati problematiku odnosa pas-dijete-govno-livada... bilo je dosta toga po Forumu, a i po raznim medijima. Rješenja nema!

(ne vjerujem da smo se zajedno igrale, ipak je više godinica između nas)

----------


## aleta

a ima rješenja, ima! fino opalit po džepu svakog tko ne pobere govno za svojim psom. ali, nećemo sad opet o tome, imaš pravo.
(možda smo se ipak zajedno igrale, samo sam te ja zvala "teta"  :Razz:  )

----------


## bubimirko

živio i odrastao na toj livadi....pa kvragu ta livada je i jedino kaj vrijedi u Travnom......zbilja ne razumijem interese crkve i grada koji inzistiraju da se na tom mjestu sagradi crkva.....usred parka, jer ko što su i drugi rekli iza mamutice ima 1000000000 m2 slobodnog prostora štoviše divljih vrtova.....uostalom nikako mi nije jasno kako su baš tu izabrali poziciju jer nema nikakve logike....sve u svemu ovo je slučaj koji dokazuje koliko daleko može ići ljudska glupost

nije mi samo jasno tko je poslao svoju dječicu da viču "četnici.....nije vam ovo Srbija tu će biti katolička crkva".....ili nekaj u stilu ...."moj je tata bio u ratu i on se za to borio"....e pa siguran sam da se nitko nije borio za rušenja igrališta.
Da me se za kraj krivo ne shvati.....nisam protiv gradnje crkve ali sam za njezino premještanje s druge strane mamutice

i za kraj samo još moram dodati......pa zar svaki kvart mora imati "Katedralu".......s župnim dvorom....jer zbilja su počeli pretjerivati s izgradnjom tih velebnih zdanja i to u svakom kvartu.....utrine, dugave, siget, sopot......pa fakat nemreš vjerovat bit će hrpa crkvi i to ogromnih na 2 km2-----(pa ak je crkva tak bogata nek malo više troše na sirotinju i socijalne slučajeve)....a ja kao katolik ću se žrtvovati pa ću i dalje otići na misu u župni ured koji se preko tjedna jedva i napuni za vrijeme mise....a ako škola nije dostatna za nedjeljnu misu svaki dobri katolik rado će prošetat do koje od obližnjih crkvi.....bilo to dugave, utrine, siget ili sopot.

----------


## aleta

ajme kolko nas je porijeklom iz Travnog a sada razasutih naokolo. evo ja iz dijaspore pokrećem osnivanje zavičajnog kluba. :D

----------


## Mukica

ja cu samo rec ak se tam ZAISTA sakupilo SAMO 200 ljudi na prosvjedu onda je to po meni bas tragicno jer to znaci da samo 200 ljudi misli da se ta crkva tamo NE TREBA graditi

kaj ljudi koji se tome protive, a ostali su doma, misle??? da ce neko bogtepitajko zastupat njihove interese???...

----------


## Luna Rocco

> nije mi samo jasno tko je poslao svoju dječicu da viču "četnici.....nije vam ovo Srbija tu će biti katolička crkva".....


Nadam se da se šališ.




> .pa zar svaki kvart mora imati "Katedralu".......s župnim dvorom....jer zbilja su počeli pretjerivati s izgradnjom tih velebnih zdanja i to u svakom kvartu....


Naravno da mora. Osnovna premisa katolicizma je skromnost i nerazmetanje materijalnim, pa zato crkva svesrdno postupa u skladu s tim.  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> ja cu samo rec ak se tam ZAISTA sakupilo SAMO 200 ljudi na prosvjedu onda je to po meni bas tragicno jer to znaci da samo 200 ljudi misli da se ta crkva tamo NE TREBA graditi
> 
> kaj ljudi koji se tome protive, a ostali su doma, misle??? da ce neko bogtepitajko zastupat njihove interese???...


Mukice, ovo sinoć je bila samo simbolika - prosvjedi su se već događali.
Ako si pratila događanja, znaš da su se organizatorici peticije slala prijeteća pisma s metcima... svega je bilo.
Sinoć su se trebale samo zapaliti svijeće okolo granice zahvata jer je više nemoguće išta promijeniti: ljudi su danima stajali ispred Vijećnice čekajući Bandića... Nije urodilo nikakvim rezultatom.
ušlo je u novi GUP i - gotovo!

Za sebe mogu reći da sam jako tužna, da nagrđuju najljepši novozagrebački park, bez obzira na pse: psi/vlasnici bi se još i mogli preodgojiti, crkva će ostati zauvijek.
na čast i slavu onima koji su je izgradili.

a moje dijete i još mnoga... za desetak godina se neće ni sjećati da je tu jednom bila livada.
kao što se rijetki od nas sjećaju da je na mjestu današnjeg kulturnog centra u TRavnom nekada bila zelena površina gdje smo se okupljali i slušali koncerte koji su se održavali "na platou Mamutice"...

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bubimirko

Luna Rocco......evo ako nisi vidjela kak je to zgledalo

http://www.index.hr/clanak.aspx?id=317973

----------


## bubimirko

http://www.index.hr/clanak.aspx?id=317973

evo ovo bi trebalo delati.....na onom prije sam nekaj zeznul......

----------


## bubimirko

[quote="apricot"]
a moje dijete i još mnoga... za desetak godina se neće ni sjećati da je tu jednom bila livada.
kao što se rijetki od nas sjećaju da je na mjestu današnjeg kulturnog centra u TRavnom nekada bila zelena površina gdje smo se okupljali i slušali koncerte koji su se održavali "na platou Mamutice"...

samo bi još dodao......pitanje je vjerovatno vremena kad će se još netko sjetiti da se na preostale 2/3 livade nekaj zgradi.....baš si gruntam kaj bi nam tam moglo zatrebati.....školu imamo, vrtića čak 2, kulturni centar imamo, crkvu s popratnim zgradama bumo dobili....i kaj još....hmmmm možda kakvu javnu garažu-nadzemnu naravno da svi koji dođu na misu imaju di parkati jer inače nebuju imali gdje

----------


## TeddyBearz

> vrtića čak 2


Što nisu 3? :?

----------


## ms. ivy

> nije mi samo jasno tko je poslao svoju dječicu da viču "četnici.....nije vam ovo Srbija tu će biti katolička crkva".....ili nekaj u stilu ...."moj je tata bio u ratu i on se za to borio"....
> 
> i za kraj samo još moram dodati......pa zar svaki kvart mora imati "Katedralu".......s župnim dvorom....jer zbilja su počeli pretjerivati s izgradnjom tih velebnih zdanja i to u svakom kvartu.....utrine, dugave, siget, sopot......pa fakat nemreš vjerovat bit će hrpa crkvi i to ogromnih na 2 km2


pa kakvi smo mi to ljudi  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

kako ne znaš?!
vjernici!

kako latini kažu: sagradih si spomenik trajniji od mjedi!
tako je očito i ta crkva personifikacija nečijeg uspjeha i moći: ako se već ulica po njemu neće zvati, neka barem ima evidentan rezultat vlastite sebičnosti.

uostalom, nešto sam razmišljala...
nije li "crkva u svakom selu/naselju" u današnjim okvirima i dio procesa alijenacije: prije smo u sigetskoj crkvi sretali ljude s kojima smo išli u školu, s kojima smo se igrali po svim novozagrebačkim naseljima...
a sada samo čekam da svaka zgrada dobije svoju župu...

kako su ono u "Top listi nadrealista" dijelili Sarajevo?
Pa se, eto, i ostvarilo.
A mnogi su se smijali...

----------


## ms. ivy

znam, apri, znam...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## seni

i da jos dodam, da od tih sto, dvijesto crkvi sagradenih u zadnjih 10 godina imaju valjda dvije koje izgledaju kao pristojne kuce.
zadnje sto vidjeh bijase jedna, skoro gotova u ivanjoj rijeci.  :shock: 
oprostite na malom skretanju sa teme.   :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

seni, ivanjorečka je "mala beba" prema nekima...

----------


## seni

ma znam apri, ali te druge ni ne gledam.
ovu sam slucajno vidjela, jer sam "po diznosti" bila tamo.

----------


## bubimirko

sve je to vrlo tužno....no samo me brine ko što već rekoh....tko će sprijećiti da se i ostatak livade ne izgradi

----------


## apricot

GUP
do neke nove izmjene...

----------


## yaya

> GUP
> do neke nove izmjene...


Ili dok se netko ne sjeti provući amandmane koji uopće nemaju javnu raspravu pa javnost nema nikakvih šansi reagirati za ili protiv amandmana. Baš računam kolika je kvadratura parkova i šuma amandmanima na GUP zapravo pretvorena u stambene zone. Nisam došla ni do pola i već mi je zlo.  :Crying or Very sad:   :shock:

----------


## mamazika

Prolazila sam kraj gradilišta prošlu subotu i po tragovima u travi čini mi se da se tamo igrao nogomet. Pa, mogu samo predložiti, kad crkva krene u funkciju, nedjeljne utakmice sa puuuuno faulova (i sudac sa fućkaljkom, naravno  :Grin:  ).

----------


## anki

i lopta u vitraj   :Grin:

----------


## bubimirko

skopali su već solidnu rupu...i postavljaju dizalicu.....sve u svemu mislim da će ti radovi dugooooooo trajati .....nešto ko u utrinama......8-9 godina i još nije gotovo do kraja ak se ne varam.....nikak mi sve to tam ne paše, ali kao što ste rekle...jedino kaj preostaje je "napasti ih" loptom  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

